# My dog is peeing on ME!



## DogFosterMom (Sep 24, 2008)

*My dog is marking ME!*

Hi everyone. My name is Amy and I'm new here. I found your site while doing a google search looking for answers for my current dog issue. I have four dogs of my own and I also foster dogs for a local rescue in my area. To give you a brief background on the situation.... 

Waylon is a Rottweiler mix who is currently my foster dog. We pulled Waylon from the pound about 4 weeks ago, before he was gassed because his time was up. He is approximately a year old according to our vet. He is very much a 70lb puppy! He is very smart and definitely has a Rottweiler personality. He is very stubborn and he is always testing his limits with us and the other dogs in the house. This part of his personality doesn't concern me though.

What does concern me is that he has marked me several times and once on a potential adopter at an event last weekend. He does this when I am loving on him. For example, today I was sitting in a chair in our living room and he was standing in front of me and I was hugging him and giving him pets and scratches and he was loving it and giving me kisses. He just lifted his leg and peed down my leg. At first I thought maybe it was "excited pee" but he deliberately lifted his leg and then marked me - so probably not??? 

If he was my dog I would probably just ignore it if it wasn't happening all the time - cause perhaps that is just him being excited. My concern with him is that no one will ever adopt him, cause who is going to stand up and say "Yes, I want the dog that pees on me!". Also he has been checked by the vet and he does not have a UTI and is neutered. 

Any suggestions? I'm kind of at a loss at how to approach this behavior. 

I attached a picture of him at doggie daycare.


----------



## DogFosterMom (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone?....


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you heard of social marking? This happens when dogs are insecure in a relationship. A couple of things that you commented on lead me to believe that's on shaky ground....you've only been together one month, stubborn and testing limits.
While you stated he loves the hugging and petting the peeing indicates a high level of insecurity.
I would ask for something simple...a sit or a down and then pet/hug briefly with lots of praise. Keep it low key and don't drag out the stroking/petting/hugging which can easily become dominating if done too long.


----------



## DogFosterMom (Sep 24, 2008)

I tried downplaying the affection and doing it in short bursts instead of a long session. Thus far, no peeing! Thanks for your thoughts, your advice really seems to be helping. If all continues to go well I will pass it along to his forever home when he is adopted. Thanks again. ~Amy


----------



## paingwenchick (Oct 2, 2011)

I am experiencing a similar problem with my 9 month old lab puppy that we adopted from the Humane Society 2 months ago. We adopted him and his smaller litter-mate. I was wondering if the decreased affection is still working for you?

At first, we were very affectionate with them to bond and gain their trust. Recently, the larger of the pair has been peeing on me or in my presence. They were house trained within the first 3 weeks and he will no longer indicate when he needs to go out. He does not do this behavior when my husband is home. I thought he was trying to communicate to me that he did not like me, so I was trying to compensate by the hugs and long belly rubs. I am going to try cutting back to see if I have the same success. Any additional thoughts or hints?


----------

